# system nie startuje-konfiguracja gruba

## zygikuleczka

Witam, zainstalowałem sobie Gentoo z minimal cd na Virtualboxie. Robilem to na podstawie http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml

Po starcie napotykam takie coś:

http://zapodaj.net/d720399261a7.png.html

Spróbowałem to tak na chłopski rozum rozkminić i wystartowałem sobie z live cd, chciałem się dobrać do grub.conf ale o dziwo nie mam w ogóle tego pliczku a na pewno był. Zawartość została taka jak po zainstalowaniu gruba. Prośba o pomoc.

----------

## SlashBeast

Utworz wiec ten plik. I zamiast quickinstall uzywaj normalnego handbooka.

----------

## zygikuleczka

No więc tak: jeśli próbuje stworzyć ten plik z poziomu live cd to pokazuje mi, że nie można go zrobić bo nie ma takiego pliku pliku/katalogu(nie cytuje bo zamknęło mi się ale wiadomo o co chodzi). Nie wiem czy po wystartowaniu płytki muszę powtarzać chrootowanie itd czy wystarczy zamontować partycje? A co do pelnej wersji handbooka to wiadomo, że się troche wspomagam, tego quick uzywam zeby miec zarys calosci tak jakby.

----------

## dylon

 *zygikuleczka wrote:*   

> Witam, zainstalowałem sobie Gentoo z minimal cd na Virtualboxie. Robilem to na podstawie http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml
> 
> Po starcie napotykam takie coś:
> 
> http://zapodaj.net/d720399261a7.png.html
> ...

 

Cos musiales skopac przy instalacji gruba na partycji (byly wtedy jakies bledy?) lub przy jego kompilacji w chroocie (moze arch miales 64bit? etc..)

Stawiam na pierwsza mozliwosc  :Wink: 

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> I zamiast quickinstall uzywaj normalnego handbooka.

 

A to robi jakas wieksza roznice? Oba dosc sensownie prowadza do chroota i pierwszego boot-a. A potem i tak pewnie kazdy robi po swojemu  :Smile: 

----------

## zygikuleczka

Jestem o krok dalej...ale nadal nie jest to w pelni wlaczone czy jak kolega raczyl okreslic pierwszy boot. Dostaje takie cos... http://zapodaj.net/69b03fa00f4d.png.html

Moja zawartosc grub.conf:

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.31-r6

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda3 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.31-gentoo-r6
```

Prosze o porade jak ustawic? Skad mozna sie dowiedziec jakiej wersji kernala sie uzywa? Pamietam, ze jest taka komenda uname -r ale to chyba dziala tylko z wlaczonego systemu.

----------

## dylon

 *zygikuleczka wrote:*   

> Jestem o krok dalej...ale nadal nie jest to w pelni wlaczone czy jak kolega raczyl okreslic pierwszy boot. Dostaje takie cos...http://zapodaj.net/69b03fa00f4d.png.html
> 
> Prosze o porade jak ustawic? Skad mozna sie dowiedziec jakiej wersji kernala sie uzywa? Pamietam, ze jest taka komenda uname -r ale to chyba dziala tylko z wlaczonego systemu.

 

- grub jasno mowi jakiego pliku nie widzi, ale to dlaczego go nie widzi, juz takie jasne moze nie byc  :Smile:  Najpierw sprawdz czy taki plik "kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.31-gentoo-r6" faktycznie jest w /boot

- wersje kernela sprawdzisz (bez dzialajacego systemu) np. poprzez nazwy plikow znajdujacych sie w /boot. Jesli tego nie masz to znaczy, ze... nie masz kernela  :Razz: 

Najlepiej olej genkernela i skompiluj sobie sam. To naprawde nie jest tak trudne jak niektorzy sugeruja  :Smile:  - wystarczy kilka/kilkanascie minut poczytac (nawet sam menuconfig ma malego helpa).

- upewnij sie co do obslugi dyskow twardych. W dzisiejszych kernelach raczej bedziesz mial je nazwane sdX niz hdX

----------

## zygikuleczka

No faktycznie nie mam tego pliczku w /boot, zeby skompilowac musze powtorzyc cala instalacje?

----------

## SlashBeast

 *zygikuleczka wrote:*   

> No faktycznie nie mam tego pliczku w /boot, zeby skompilowac musze powtorzyc cala instalacje?

 

@dylon: Jakby przeczytal *normalny* handbook, nie zadawal by takich durnych pytan jak to, ktore wlasnie cytuje.

----------

## dylon

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @dylon: Jakby przeczytal *normalny* handbook, nie zadawal by takich durnych pytan jak to, ktore wlasnie cytuje.

 

W quickinstall tez widze linijke "Install a kernel source (usually gentoo-sources), configure it, compile it and copy the arch/i386/boot/bzImage  file to /boot. " , wiec nie chodzi tu o to z jakiego zrodla korzystal tylko o magiczne "jakby przeczytal"  :Smile: 

----------

## tanasz

Wracając do tematu, proponuję po prostu po pojawieniu się GRUB> wpisać nazwę jajka i wystartuje. a po starcie grub.conf napisać.

POZDRO

----------

